# Where can I buy Florida Flag Fish??



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Order...no, but take a ride if you want - one of the LFS's around here, Pet Shanty, usually has them in stock. You can call and verify if they are in.
They are on Rt. 22 in Scotch Plains, NJ, on the West Bound side.
And, just so you know, while commonly (wrongly called Florida Flag Fish), the are more accurately called American-Flag fish, but better, Jordanella Floridae...

The reason being, the side of the males more so than females, somewhat, and it is a bit of a stretch, looks like the US Flag.

And now, moving on to why you are after it...for some reason, I don't think you are setting up a July 4th tank (but you could - darn, new idea now!), but to battle algae, be careful using these! Depending on your tankmates, they could be detrmental to the well being of them...

Let us know what else you have in the tank...


----------



## ronin (Dec 28, 2004)

Awomias said:


> I live in Northern New Jersey. Can anyone please tell me of a reliable place where I can order these fish for next day delivery. Thanks for any input.


You can also go to Absolutely Fish (http://www.absolutelyfish.com) which is in Clifton on Rt 46W. They had a few relatively mid-sized ones left when I dropped in earlier today.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Balance out the nutrients. light and C02 in the tank and you will not need these little fin nippers... :wink:


----------



## teaksurfer (Jan 19, 2005)

*Where to buy American-Flag Fish (Jordanella Floridae)*

I recently ordered AFF from from http://www.aquaculturestore.com with good succcess. The specimens we received were healthy and arrived quickly. The packaging was perhaps somewhat questionable for winter shipping, but they made it with no problems.

-Teaksurfer


----------



## TeeItUp (Mar 18, 2004)

Do what I did, talk my LFS in to stocking them


----------

